# Summer Alps trip from UK by van



## r00ster (Nov 12, 2018)

Hoping to organise a June/early July trip to the Alps from southern England 3 of us travelling in my van.
Looking for advice on keeping it as cheap as possible, which resorts, camping options, cheap chalets etc.
We're a mixed skill group hoping for flow trails and technical climbs, but would be up for hiring DH rigs for a day.
Thanks


----------



## ducatif1 (Jul 24, 2007)

example in Austria - Fiss https://www.serfaus-fiss-ladis.at/de/Sommerurlaub/Bike-Mountainbike
Many tracks to ride and uphill without or with the cabinelifts . also an big bike-park with also downhill bikes for rent. https://www.bike-sfl.at/en
Camping in a village nearbij: https://www.tirolcamping.at/ or https://www.aktiv-camping.at/


----------



## r00ster (Nov 12, 2018)

Looks perfect, thanks ducatif1, will investigate further :thumbsup:


----------



## Pedaldog (May 13, 2020)

Looks like y' might have to Postpone, with the lockdown. Couple of people arrested in UK lake district for trying to "Stealth camp" this week. Plus you'd be in for 14 days of quarantine when you returned to Englandshire. Lot of people's plans scuppered at the moment.


----------



## r00ster (Nov 12, 2018)

Ha, they were keen.

I'm hoping France will be exempt from the 14 days, been looking at Vosges and the bike park at Lac Blanc. September seems more realistic if at all this year...


----------

